# Экструзия



## Татьяна 83 (25 Апр 2019)

Добрый день, подскажите пожайлуста, могу ли я обойтись без операции. Грыжу диска диагностировала в августе 2018 после про стрела на МРТ л4л5 6,5 мм, л5с1 4,5 мм. Лечение олфен, витамины, релаксанты. Стало лучше пошла на ЛФК, доктор потянул правую ногу к левой руке, после этого начала болеть сильно левая нога (в районе ягодицы и голени) . Пошла к костоправу вроде стало легче, потом снова нога заболела. Лечение тоже (обезбаливающие, витамины, блокада). Стала заниматься на доске Евминова, подняла ребёнка снова боли в ноге и спину согнуло. Сделала МРТ грыжа л5л4 9,6 мм. Ночью сильно болит (печёт) ягодиц а и тянет голень. Спать на спине не могу, только на больной стороне. Днем не могу полностью разогнутся, особенно болит по утрам. Что мне делать оперироватся или можно вылечиться.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Апр 2019)

От такого лечения и не могло наступить облегчение. К тому же, Вы ребёнка поднимаете без полужесткого поясничного корсета.
Показания к плановому оперативному лечению имеются.


----------



## Татьяна 83 (26 Апр 2019)

Спасибо


----------

